# 2018 2 Cool fish fry set for April 28th



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Fish fry is at my house on beautiful Lake Livingston in Onalaska. Everyone is welcome and family friendly. As we get closer we will start making a list of who can bring what and give directions. We ask that you bring your lawn chairs and beverage of your choice. Those that want to can bring side dishes, utensils etc.

Robert (lx22f/c) is in charge of cooking fish and sounds like he has his crew set and ready to fry!! 

One thing we always need is about 10 gallons of peanut oil. 

Shadslinger--you got fish?

Let us know if you think you will be attending so we'll have an idea of how much fish we'll need.

ONLY 62 DAYS TILL FISH FRY!!!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will bring my fish fryer and the oil for it.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got fish!
Trapperjon and me will be catching them fresh blue cats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The only thing that will keep me away is the timing of this little booger:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2497466

I will bring 3 gallons of peanut oil again, but get it to Duke's ahead of time just in case.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Planning on it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I was thinking, after seeing silentkillaâ€™s videos that we need to make sure he knows he is invited and his crappie are welcome too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> I was thinking, after seeing silentkillaâ€™s videos that we need to make sure he knows he is invited and his crappie are welcome too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he brings them I can fry them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

lx22f/c said:


> If he brings them I can fry them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasnâ€™t that a line in a movie once. 
I am looking forward to it and will help Robert with the cooking any way I can .
I had a great time last year and looking forward this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I was thinking, after seeing silentkillaâ€™s videos that we need to make sure he knows he is invited and his crappie are welcome too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


x2

We will not be in town for the fish fry and I haven't crappie fished since the birth of our grand daughter. She's 14 months now and another on the way! Y'all enjoy the food, fellowship and fun. No better host than Duke!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Silentkilla!
We're talking about you.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

So, Carol... is Sunbeam going to be up to speed to make the Fry?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> So, Carol... is Sunbeam going to be up to speed to make the Fry?


He's giving me trouble by text so I would say he is almost normal.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Just wondering what time of day will all this be going on?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

texasGG said:


> Just wondering what time of day will all this be going on?


Cookers and preppers get there about 10:00 AM.
Officially the fish fry starts at 12:00 noon so all of the food and fixins need to be there by noon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

texasGG said:


> Just wondering what time of day will all this be going on?


It will be good to see you again, be sure to come and have fun with us.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sunbeam told me he'd be there even if they had to bring him by ambulance


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Sunbeam told me he'd be there even if they had to bring him by ambulance


Great news

Good fishing to all!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I can assure you that I will drag my useless carcass there if humanly possible. Also we be bearing a 3 gallon bucket of Nanner Puddin.
The Filipino wants to bring a big pan of whole stripers broiled in Asia sweet and sour sauce. So if some one has three or four whole stripers they don't want between now and the fry drop me a pm or email.


----------



## Devildog0311 (Apr 16, 2017)

We will be making it. Had a fun time last year.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

4 Weeks until the fish fry. Hope the weather is as nice then as it is today. Let's start talking it up!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Everyone be sure to bring a chair! I have a good pile of delicious catfish ready for the cooking crew.
It will be time to get a head count soon so I can be sure to have plenty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

OK, just over two weeks until the umpteenth annual 2Cool Fish Fry so here are directions:
Directions to fish fry:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water 

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow. My house is just before the boat ramp on the right. 

Let's start getting a count and list of who is bringing what: Reel Time, are you in charge of list again?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will be coming to help cook with Robert. Bringing fish fryer, propane and oil for fryer. Will have four adults


Good fishing to all!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I will also be coming to help cook with Robert, I will be bringing lots of hush puppies and a desert. I will have 3 adults 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I will come with a Filipino bearing Nanner Puddin. I have invited a lot of folks but only expect a few will actually show up. Most of my friends are very shallow and unreliable.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Susan and are coming and I have four friends who will be coming.
I have catfish for 80 people.
Everyone make contact here so we know how many are coming.
Iâ€™ll be happy to catch more fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Really enjoyed the fish fry last year but wonâ€™t be able to make it this year. The wife is having rotator cuff surgery on the 26th. Iâ€™m sure everyone will have a great time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

I will be there cooking along with Robert and the crew and will have my boy with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

*fish fry*

audrey and myself were planning to attend our first fish fry. now audrey found out that a big flower show is same day, ugh! looks like i'll be there solo.
reached out to loy and offered my services in catching fish for fry.
looking forward to being there and meeting you. 
if there's anything i need to bring or do, please let me know.
john


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

I'll be there and looking like my dad will get to go.
I'll help with whoever needs a hand.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

jsk4224 said:


> audrey and myself were planning to attend our first fish fry. now audrey found out that a big flower show is same day, ugh! looks like i'll be there solo.
> reached out to loy and offered my services in catching fish for fry.
> looking forward to being there and meeting you.
> if there's anything i need to bring or do, please let me know.
> john


also, i'll bring one gallon of peanut oil.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds great as always everybody, and thanks once again Duke!! Count on us for beans (possibly pinto) and a dessert of some kind...We may try to bring a couple of friends, but for now, 2 of us for sure!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Everybody tell your friends who might have said they would like to come. 
Trapperjon and I have caught and cleaned and trimmed a lot of bluecats so there will plenty for all.
I want to see this cooking crew really work hard!


----------



## GonePfishing (Jun 22, 2012)

I will be there with 3 in tow for 4 total. I will be bringing a big tub of my home made tartar sauce again. I will update if I find some friends to come along. We've been looking forward to this all year and can't believe it's only 2 weeks away!!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Just wanted to mention - If anybody wants to bring a dessert, and doesn't feel like baking/wants to support The Onalaska Volunteer Fire Department, their annual BBQ/Fundraiser is that same day, and they always have wonderful desserts for sale for such a great cause - Of course, the earlier you get there, the better the selection...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys and gals,
The fish fry is next Saturday! We would like to have some more people in attendance. If you fish Lake Livingston, why not come meet some great people?
We still need someone to sign up for plates, desserts, and more oil. Check out the other sticky to see what is needed.
Remember to bring chairs and whatever you want to drink.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I dropped off 3 gals of oil today with Duke I will see you all in a week.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Please sign me up for pasta salad and two persons. Thanks!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

TranTheMan said:


> Please sign me up for pasta salad and two persons. Thanks!


Incorrect thread. I reposted it on the sign up thread. hwell:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hopefully the weathermen are right for this weeked; supposed to be beautiful, mid 70s and no chance of rain!!!


----------

